# Tribute: A Day in the Life of Paramedics, EMT's & Firefighters



## djmedic913 (Jul 2, 2009)

Felt like sharing this.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60ILThtlB60[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sail195 (Jul 2, 2009)

thats really cool, I like the song choice


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jul 2, 2009)

very well made indeed


----------



## PapaBear434 (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow, I have to say that video made us look far cooler than we really are.


----------



## Sail195 (Jul 2, 2009)

PapaBear434 said:


> Wow, I have to say that video made us look far cooler than we really are.



hahaha too funny


----------



## subliminal1284 (Jul 2, 2009)

God why did they have to put that lame how to save a life song on there, I turned my speakers off as soon as it came on.


----------



## ClarkKent (Jul 2, 2009)

Nice, good one.


----------



## rmellish (Jul 2, 2009)

The tech at 0:22 is definitely on the phone holding cspine.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 2, 2009)

Here is my favorite by cartooninst, Paramedic and speaker Steve Berry. 
I use this on my first and last night of EMT class. They will notice after clinicals and skills the difference in opinion and recognize treatments.


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBoKorve6Cg[/youtube]


----------



## medichopeful (Jul 2, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Here is my favorite by cartooninst, Paramedic and speaker Steve Berry.
> I use this on my first and last night of EMT class. They will notice after clinicals and skills the difference in opinion and recognize treatments.




Very nice.  Makes me want to enter the field even more.


----------



## Fir Na Au Saol (Jul 2, 2009)

*Steve Berry rocks!*

While the sentiment of the first video is cool, the second one in much more to my liking. I just can't feel anything for the choice of music in the first one. 

A friend of mine once did an EMS video using "Everyday Superhero" by Smashmouth. It was pretty cool. I'll have to see if he ever put it on You-Tube.


----------



## LucidResq (Jul 2, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Here is my favorite by cartooninst, Paramedic and speaker Steve Berry.
> I use this on my first and last night of EMT class. They will notice after clinicals and skills the difference in opinion and recognize treatments.
> 
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBoKorve6Cg[/youtube]



Bon Jovi would beat The Fray's-you-know-what. 

Will be singing this during p-school rides. Likely will refer to ambulance as "The Steel Horse," and myself as it's "Cowboy" from now on.


----------



## LucidResq (Jul 2, 2009)

Yeah, the vast majority of the pictures in that video are of Pridemark. I rode with them during EMT school. Good agency.


----------



## B.K. (Jul 2, 2009)

haha
of course they would put that song i there. 
very nice collection of pictures though


----------



## PapaBear434 (Jul 2, 2009)

LucidResq said:


> Bon Jovi would beat The Fray's-you-know-what.
> 
> Will be singing this during p-school rides. Likely will refer to ambulance as "The Steel Horse," and myself as it's "Cowboy" from now on.



And you would be rightfully shunned as a dork.  

I don't really care for these homemade music videos normally.  They tend to be kind of saccrine and cheesily done.  But after looking at the ones posted here, and the related videos on Youtube, I came across this one.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEoEd0ef4_4&feature=related
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEoEd0ef4_4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I had never heard this song before, and near as I can tell it doesn't seem to have an official video.  There are a TON of people that have made an attempt at some, and all but this one... Well, quite frankly, they suck.  Like a Hoover.  An overclocked Hoover.  Industrial model.  

But like I said, this one is actually pretty good.  Whoever did this was actually pretty accurate in the depiction of EMS, I think, while making it cinematic too.  The only real BIG errors I saw were the medics not clearing before shocking, but I think they made up for it with the spot about 2:03 in.  The most realistic depiction of EMS I've seen in TV, movie, or any form of media out there:

A bunch of tired EMT's on the night shift, standing around looking half dead, slugging down coffee in an attempt to stay upright.

Edit:  Just realized how screwy putting it in the little box makes the aspect ratio.  All stretched to hell and back.  I'd suggest actually going to the link and watching it AT YouTube.  Still not great, but better than this.

Second Edit: Just realized why it looks so professionally done.  The poster just took an an existing video and replaced the music with a much better song, as the one originally attached to it was just plain awful.  A sonic assault on the brain.  So yeah, it still works.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 2, 2009)

I had seen this video a while back as it was supposed to be a recruitment video. Sorry, I still don't like it. The music sucks. It maybe a Canada thing but most of the EMS I know does not allow beard, shaggy hair, sleeved tattos and running to and from the ambulance or have family members in the back of the rig. 

Just a difference in opinion. Something I would not use to illustrate professionalism.

R/r 911


----------



## PapaBear434 (Jul 2, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> I had seen this video a while back as it was supposed to be a recruitment video. Sorry, I still don't like it. The music sucks. It maybe a Canada thing but most of the EMS I know does not allow beard, shaggy hair, sleeved tattos and running to and from the ambulance or have family members in the back of the rig.
> 
> Just a difference in opinion. Something I would not use to illustrate professionalism.
> 
> R/r 911



I would agree with you to a certain extent.  Those guys do look pretty...  rough.  But they are just actors, and the original video was from death-metal thing.  

But I have seen folks with that kind of a look.  I myself have a goatee and a shaved head.  







Oh, and I'm kind of tubby.

I guess I don't care that much, so long as you're competent.  I wouldn't want people showing up with a million tattoos and piercings, but a little bit of shaggy hair and some sideburns would be the least of my concern.  It's the style these days, and I guess I've become desensitized to it and it doesn't bother me much anymore.


----------



## CAOX3 (Jul 3, 2009)

PapaBear434 said:


> I guess I don't care that much, so long as you're competent.  I wouldn't want people showing up with a million tattoos and piercings, but a little bit of shaggy hair and some sideburns would be the least of my concern.  It's the style these days, and I guess I've become desensitized to it and it doesn't bother me much anymore.



Would piercings and tatoos be a sign that someone is incapable of doing their job?  

I dont care who shows up or what they look like as long can conpetently handle the aspects of their job.

judging people based on appearence is history we dont want to repeat.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 3, 2009)

CAOX3 said:


> Would piercings and tatoos be a sign that someone is incapable of doing their job?
> 
> I dont care who shows up or what they look like as long can conpetently handle the aspects of their job.
> 
> judging people based on appearance is history we dont want to repeat.



Sorry, but it's done all the time. Remember, first impressions are lasting. A recent news documentary described that there is a 20% increase of tattoo removal this past year. When asked why; most replied because of the economy and those that want a higher paying position have recognized professional positions may not allow them.

We have a "no show" tattoo policy. In other words, if your tattoo will be seen while wearing the normal uniform. The same as wearing facial piercings. 

Professional image is part of our business. Just alike television personalities, and many more professions. 

You may not care, I many not even care; but the public does. And they are the ones that pay for our services. 

R/r 911


----------



## Medic744 (Jul 3, 2009)

I ran across the Thrice song a while back and then the video, granted the actors arerough looking I know quite a few medics with full sleeve tattoos that work with them showing,  The hair not so much but one guy I worked with looked like a mountain man most of the time.


----------



## PapaBear434 (Jul 3, 2009)

Medic744 said:


> I ran across the Thrice song a while back and then the video, granted the actors arerough looking I know quite a few medics with full sleeve tattoos that work with them showing,  The hair not so much but one guy I worked with looked like a mountain man most of the time.



All the guys I know with full arm tats wear long sleeves, even in the summer.  Sucks for them, but at least they aren't wearing a skull and crossbones on their forearms when trying to save someone's life.


----------



## Medic744 (Jul 3, 2009)

The private service I worked for required covering any tattoos that might show but the 911 service I work for sees things different.  Most of the guys are with a large metro fire dept and aren't required to cover them there and we don't require it either because Im sure as far as they are concerned my tattoos are not going to bother you if you really need my help (I dont have any that show).  The one guy who has the sleeves is covering childhood scars on his elbows and arms.


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 3, 2009)

Tattoos and piercings have already been extensively "covered".

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=12346&highlight=tattoos

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=11790&highlight=tattoos

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=8166&highlight=tattoos

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=7656&highlight=tattoos

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=6330&highlight=tattoos

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=208&highlight=tattoos


----------



## Sasha (Jul 3, 2009)

Medic744 said:


> The private service I worked for required covering any tattoos that might show but the 911 service I work for sees things different.  Most of the guys are with a large metro fire dept and aren't required to cover them there and we don't require it either because Im sure as far as they are concerned my tattoos are not going to bother you if you really need my help (I dont have any that show).  The one guy who has the sleeves is covering childhood scars on his elbows and arms.



Being sick and "really needing help" doesn't necessairly mean splayed out on the stretcher in a hypoxic stupor. Either way, you are there for the patients and anything that reasonably can make them uncomfortable should be taken care of. I know a lot of people, young and old, who feel that tattoos are disgraceful.


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 3, 2009)

But Sasha, it is not about the patient.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 3, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> But Sasha, it is not about the patient.



Oh you're right. I forgot. EMS is all about the EMT/Paramedic and their need to express themselves and the inability to find another outlet for self expression besides writing all over visible parts of their body!


----------



## Fir Na Au Saol (Jul 3, 2009)

When I was doing clinicals and field internship for Medic school, we were not allowed to have any facial piercings, only one piercing per ear and tattoos had to be covered. While this a was non-issue for me as I have no piercings and my two tattoos are on my upper arms, I did feel it was something of a double standard as none of the hospitals, FDs or EMS services we were working with had that policy.

When I worked for a small, private ambulance company, some of our Medics looked like the proverbial "soup sandwich" most of the time. Now I'm not exactly fit and trim, but at least I can keep my uniform clean, my shirt tail tucked in and my boots shined. I keep my hair short just for convenience, you don't have to comb a crew-cut when you roll out of your rack at 0300.


----------



## LucidResq (Jul 3, 2009)

Fir Na Au Saol said:


> When I was doing clinicals and field internship for Medic school, we were not allowed to have any facial piercings, only one piercing per ear and tattoos had to be covered. While this a was non-issue for me as I have no piercings and my two tattoos are on my upper arms, I did feel it was something of a double standard as none of the hospitals, FDs or EMS services we were working with had that policy.



Seriously? Did you see people working in the field with facial piercings? I have never seen it, and would be astounded if I did. Never mind the appearance aspect, how about personal safety? Too much risk of having it torn out by any number of things, and I'd also be concerned about infection. I don't want to have any more holes in my body that can be exposed to another person's infectious diseases than I already do.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Jul 3, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Tattoos and piercings have already been extensively "covered".



Ba dum crash.


----------



## EMT-G36C (Jul 3, 2009)

I used to look like a mountain man when I first started in EMS, as that was just how I looked, and my company had no policy.

I shaved to a short goatee and got a buzzcut and I'm really likin it though, so that'll probably stay. It does look a bit more professional.

I have visible tattoos and plan on getting more. My company doesn't mind, and the fire services (what I want to do eventually) don't care.

I dont think it's a big deal.

Some guy has facial piercings. 

I don't get why people get those anyways lol.


----------



## Fir Na Au Saol (Jul 4, 2009)

LucidResq said:


> Seriously? Did you see people working in the field with facial piercings? I have never seen it, and would be astounded if I did. Never mind the appearance aspect, how about personal safety? Too much risk of having it torn out by any number of things, and I'd also be concerned about infection. I don't want to have any more holes in my body that can be exposed to another person's infectious diseases than I already do.


Yes. Nose,  lips, and eyebrow piercings. And, I agree with you, that would just NOT be safe.


----------



## CAOX3 (Jul 4, 2009)

What ever your personal feelings, judging based on personal appearence has no place in society.  We should have learned our lesson as a society by now. 

Side note, I  am a white male with no tattoos or piercings.


----------



## reaper (Jul 4, 2009)

You are in a profession where personal appearance is everything!


----------



## CAOX3 (Jul 4, 2009)

reaper said:


> You are in a profession where personal appearance is everything!



We live in a world thats consumed by personal appearence, unfortunatley.

I worked in a field thats more concerned with outside perception then merit.

I am not overly concerned with appearence, call me crazy I usually base my opinions of people on substance as opposed to hair do or how many tattoos they have.

-Sorry for any typos attempting to post from my phone.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 4, 2009)

CAOX3 said:


> We live in a world thats consumed by personal appearence, unfortunatley.
> 
> I worked in a field thats more concerned with outside perception then merit.
> 
> ...



The point is, it does not matter what you think. Seriously, this is again a people business and not an individual business. As my EMS administrator describes, individual thoughts, expressions, etc is great ....on their day off but when you decide to come to work or work in and represent the company and the view of what the public wants, then you have chosen to give up those rights. 

Mohawk spiked hair maybe great, expander rings in the ear lobes is your thing, so be it as long it is not in or worn on duty. Remember this is supposed to be a profession. Profession can place regulations upon the dress, moral codes, and other supposed "rights" that many will have to choose if they enter it. 

You or even I may not care, but that it is not the point. Many studies involving public relations, satisfaction of what patients want is what determines our profession. They are the consumers and we are nothing more than the providers. 

R/r 911


----------



## ResTech (Jul 4, 2009)

I can honestly say that while doing clinicals both in the hospital and in the field, I have received countless (to my surprise) compliments on my ink. In the ED, it wasn't uncommon for an older person to comment nicely on my tattoos. I remember one older lady who was prob in her 80s (dont remember ne more) that turned to her daughter while I was starting her IV and said "look at his nice tattoos". 

I have never experienced any obstacle from my tattoos.... just nice compliments from patients frequently. At the end of the semester, one of the nurse managers was very polite and said their policy was to have no tattoos showing which was totally cool... I respect that and just wear long sleeves now. Kinda odd how I got to go all semester without covering them up and they didnt say ne thing... but no big deal.

I find it also helps to relate to the younger patients who like myself are acustomed to tattoos and piercings and the things that the older ppl from other generations just dont get or look down upon. 

Image is very important... but image is also relative too. What you may deem a poor image, I deem an appropriate image.... so who has the right to say what is poor image? Yes I know the replies will be, "your employer", "yaddy, yaddy, ya"... and then we get to border micromanaging. Because to one age population is one opinion, and to another age population its another opinion. As long as providers don't have inappropriate tattoos showing or certain piercings that pose a safety hazard I dont' see the issue. The shell doesnt make the person, the inner being makes the person. And when you conduct yourself professionally and act with skill and knowledge, the patient will notice that over any tattoo.  

From my experience, people have become very complacent with tattoos in society and more and more people are getting them. The many reality shows on TV (LA Ink, Miami Ink, Inked, etc) all play apart in this trend. As the younger workforce enters the EMS ranks, there may be a point where its so common place for applicants to have tattoos that you cant policy against them. There was an article in one of the trade magazines that talked specifically about EMS hiring and management and the current generation workforce with tattoos, etc. 

What do you do when you have a policy that states no open showing of tattoos and its 101 degrees out and high humidity? Are you still gonna make your providers wear long sleeves and possibly risk a heat related illness and make them work miserable? Just curious what some would do in that situation.


----------



## reaper (Jul 4, 2009)

For me, anyone with an arm full of tattoos would not make it past the interview process. If I did hire someone with one tat showing, then yes they would keep it covered or not work.

I am not against tats and have some myself. But, I used my head and sound judgement when getting them and where they were put. If someone else could not do that, then they will be uncomfortable working around me. As they will keep any visible ones covered at all times.

Any facial piercings, besides women with earrings, don't even get the application to start with!

This is a profession and I don't care what seems to be the norm. I expect a professional looking worker, to portray a professional appearance!


----------



## CAOX3 (Jul 4, 2009)

reaper said:


> For me, anyone with an arm full of tattoos would not make it past the interview process. If I did hire someone with one tat showing, then yes they would keep it covered or not work.
> 
> I am not against tats and have some myself. But, *I used my head and sound judgement when getting them and where they were put.* If someone else could not do that, then they will be uncomfortable working around me. As they will keep any visible ones covered at all times.
> 
> ...



That is your opinion, you hide them due to perception of others, correct?  This is where we differ I am not concerned with your appearance just your ability to do your job.

Side note we have a doc in one of our ERs that has an eybrow ring, thankfully the hospital didnt share your opinions of unprofessionalism and robbed us and the residents of our communities of one of the finest ER physicians I and my co-workers have ever had the privledge of working with.


----------



## ResTech (Jul 4, 2009)

So if I'm a guy with ear piercings you wouldn't even give me an application??? that's pretty shallow as is your whole thinking on the subject. Sucks to be you to be bypassing some great practitioners just because of some tattoos and/or piercings. I got my tattoos to always show and wear my two loves... my kids (the 3 stars) and Music. If I was gonna get them where they were hidden all the time then why get them! Kinda pointless. 

I look very clean and professional and I got ink on my arms... pic is on my profile.. Sound's like I wouldn't want to work for you anyway... because if your that superficial about a few tats or piercings that ppl have... then I would hate to see your view and management of other issues. 

Healthcare is a profession that is built around diversity and acceptance and being objective.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 4, 2009)

My opinion which is no tats, piercings etc visible does not matter.  But patients opinion does.  Many still view such items as signs of rebellion and ignorance.   So if you show up you offend and instill lack of confidence even if you are the best ever.  So why do we have this discussion again and again?  Just cover/remove/etc at work.  Self expression is for personal time not work.


----------



## paramedichopeful (Jul 4, 2009)

sorry for the double post, I'm special


----------



## paramedichopeful (Jul 4, 2009)

PapaBear434 said:


> Wow, I have to say that video made us look far cooler than we really are.



are you serious? First Responders are THE coolest people ever. I would KILL to be in your position (actually not kill, just maybe a small fist fight lol). But seriously, not everybody gets to say that they save lives. And all the awesome equipment and gear and stuff you guys use? Call me a child but I still love firetrucks and police cars lol (and ambulances too, of course). Keep it up; most people I know wouldn't see an EMT or Medic as "cool". But, just think of how many poeple would be dead if they weren't around? Another idea to ponder from the great philosopher Dr. "Dr. Pepper"


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 4, 2009)

ResTech said:


> So if I'm a guy with ear piercings you wouldn't even give me an application??? that's pretty shallow as is your whole thinking on the subject. Sucks to be you to be bypassing some great practitioners just because of some tattoos and/or piercings. I got my tattoos to always show and wear my two loves... my kids (the 3 stars) and Music. If I was gonna get them where they were hidden all the time then why get them! Kinda pointless.
> 
> I look very clean and professional and I got ink on my arms... pic is on my profile.. Sound's like I wouldn't want to work for you anyway... because if your that superficial about a few tats or piercings that ppl have... then I would hate to see your view and management of other issues.
> 
> Healthcare is a profession that is built around diversity and acceptance and being objective.




I would give you an application, process and realize your chance would be neel to none. If you wear piercings to the interview and are able to display tattoos with short sleeves, then you will not be hired ... period. Sorry, I have too many applicants that can be great practitioners and at the same time present the professional image our clients wants. 

Yes, even all the local hospitals have a "no jewelry" rule as only wedding band and watches as well as no visible tattoos. Even false nails are not allowed due to potential way to harbor bacteria. 

Again, it's a market. I receive about 4-8 EMT applicants daily and 4-5 Paramedics weekly. It is competition for a job, and yes appearance is just one part makes the difference in the applicant. 

Alike driving record, it's your business; just realize how much it will affect your professional career. 
R/r 911


----------



## reaper (Jul 4, 2009)

ResTech said:


> So if I'm a guy with ear piercings you wouldn't even give me an application??? that's pretty shallow as is your whole thinking on the subject.
> *Why am I going to waste your time and my time with an interview. If you show up to pick up or turn in an application with piercings and tats showing, then you have showed me that you cannot take being professional seriously!*
> Sucks to be you to be bypassing some great practitioners just because of some tattoos and/or piercings.
> *Who says I am passing up on great practitioners? You have shown your judgement to me, by where you choose to place your tattoos or wear your piercings to a business. There are plenty of great people looking for a job, that take professionalism seriously.*
> ...



Health care is about the Pt's. not about the providers freedoms or personal expressions.


----------



## ResTech (Jul 4, 2009)

Like I said as a personal example... I have had numerous, numerous, numerous, and numerous patients COMPLIMENT and say how much they like my tattoos..... as have many other providers. When when I tell them that each star is for one of my kids with the word Eternity... they think that is really cool for a Father to do. 

You guys are assuming in your thinking that every single patient or the majority of patients view tattoos in a negative light and this is the furthest from the truth. I don't know what your observation has been with this or if you have even been in a position to observe patient reactions to tattoos, but my observation has been nothing but positive and definitely not negative.  

Healthcare is about patients and not personal expression... ur right... However, we are also individuals who have lives outside of healthcare and we have the right to be expressive in those lives as long as its ethical and does not incite bad feelings from distasteful tattoos when we come back to work. You don't have to like it nor does every patient have to absolutely like it. That is a human impossibility to please every single person.

I have nothing against policies that require tattoos to be covered while working or piercings removed while working. But to not hire someone because of tattoos and assume all patients find them offensive is in my opinion poor practice... just my opinion which is no more right or wrong than ne one elses.


----------



## oneluv79 (Jul 4, 2009)

ResTech said:


> Like I said as a personal example... I have had numerous, numerous, numerous, and numerous patients COMPLIMENT and say how much they like my tattoos..... as have many other providers. When when I tell them that each star is for one of my kids with the word Eternity... they think that is really cool for a Father to do.
> 
> You guys are assuming in your thinking that every single patient or the majority of patients view tattoos in a negative light and this is the furthest from the truth. I don't know what your observation has been with this or if you have even been in a position to observe patient reactions to tattoos, but my observation has been nothing but positive and definitely not negative.
> 
> ...



AMEN......


oneluv79


----------



## CAOX3 (Jul 4, 2009)

True it is about the patients.

However, this is much bigger then health care, its about society still judging people based on appearance rather then merit.

You wouldn't judge someone by the color of their skin. 

No offense but prejudice is prejudice.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Jul 4, 2009)

Alright... _seriously_...

http://www.officerstore.com/store/product.cfm?pID=7474

Problem solved.


----------



## EMT-G36C (Jul 4, 2009)

I have never had a complaint about any of my tattoos. 

But it seems here in Chicago, every stage of fire/EMS/medical fields has heavily tattooed people. We're just used to it. :shrugs:


----------



## surname_levi (Jul 4, 2009)

im a tattoo feller who would wait until after i get the job reveal the tattoos. if the company wants them covered up, i'll do it. its just the way places do things sometimes.

simple to me


----------



## medic417 (Jul 4, 2009)

ResTech said:


> You guys are assuming in your thinking that every single patient or the majority of patients view tattoos in a negative light and this is the furthest from the truth.
> 
> Healthcare is about patients and not personal expression... ur right... However, we are also individuals who have lives outside of healthcare and we have the right to be expressive in those lives as long as its ethical and does not incite bad feelings from distasteful tattoos when we come back to work.




Never said every patient hates tats, but enough do so a professional would attempt to avoid offending.  

On your own time do what you want as long as you can come into work and be and look like a professional.


----------



## ResTech (Jul 4, 2009)

> Never said every patient hates tats, but enough do so a professional would attempt to avoid offending.



Sorry dude, but I beg to differ on that claim. There are far less patients offended than are. If your claim is true and I offended so many of my patients, then why did so many give compliments on them? Patients also want to be taken care of by people who they can relate to and are real.


----------



## CAOX3 (Jul 5, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Never said every patient hates tats, but enough do so a professional would attempt to avoid offending.
> 
> On your own time do what you want as long as you can come into work and be and look like a professional.



What gives you the right to determine whats professional?

Sorry but I dont agree and I dont even have a tattoo, piercing or different hair style.


----------



## remote_medic (Jul 5, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> I had seen this video a while back as it was supposed to be a recruitment video. Sorry, I still don't like it. The music sucks. It maybe a Canada thing but most of the EMS I know does not allow beard, shaggy hair, sleeved tattos and running to and from the ambulance or have family members in the back of the rig.
> 
> Just a difference in opinion. Something I would not use to illustrate professionalism.
> 
> R/r 911



Its actually a music video filmed by a punk rock band called "alexisonfire". The song name is accidents. Its a very well done video, the music isn't too bad either. Someone 'ripped' it for the thrice song and tried to make it fit. The actors in the video (shaggy hair, tattos, etc) are the actual band members of alexisonfire

Chris


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 5, 2009)

remote_medic said:


> Its actually a music video filmed by a punk rock band called "alexisonfire". The song name is accidents. Its a very well done video, the music isn't too bad either. Someone 'ripped' it for the thrice song and tried to make it fit. The actors in the video (shaggy hair, tattos, etc) are the actual band members of alexisonfire
> 
> Chris



Depends upon how you define taste of music 

R/r 911


----------



## remote_medic (Jul 5, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Depends upon how you define taste of music
> 
> R/r 911



That is perhaps a discussion for another form on another day


----------



## tterrag (Jul 5, 2009)

liked the videos


----------



## Afflixion (Jul 5, 2009)

remote_medic said:


> Its actually a music video filmed by a punk rock band called "alexisonfire". The song name is accidents. Its a very well done video, the music isn't too bad either. Someone 'ripped' it for the thrice song and tried to make it fit. The actors in the video (shaggy hair, tattos, etc) are the actual band members of alexisonfire
> 
> Chris



Alexisonfire is not punk rock BTW

Was going to stay out of this, but I (as one who has multiple tattoos) do believe  if you are going to get tattoos you should A) get them so that they are not visible when wearing a uniform or B )  get them where you please , but expect not to get hired in a vast multitude of professional careers. I'm sorry but no matter how "nice your ink" is or how conservative it is (kind of an oxymoron there) seeing someones last name on their forearms is not in any way shape or form professional. 

It may be we need to stop judging people by their appearance, but let's face it we haven't and most likely will not for many decades to come. A lot is said about one by looks alone most interviewers can basically decide if they're going to give you an opportunity at their company in the first 5 minutes. I can understand allowing earrings on males, but not in a million years would I ever accept one with facial piercings in their face for a professional job. If you don't like that view then you need to face the facts of reality as you will be hard pressed to get a job within EMS or any of a vast multitude of professional jobs.


----------



## remote_medic (Jul 5, 2009)

Afflixion said:


> Alexisonfire is not punk rock BTW



How would you describe their music then? (I own 3 of their albums, BTW)


----------



## djmedic913 (Jul 5, 2009)

I really did not want to get involved with a BS tattoo and piercing war...BUT

isn't there always a big but involved....

I have tattoos and piercings...but they are covered.

As for people with sleeve tattoos or forearm tattoos, they do make long sleeve shirts and long sleeve uniform shirts.

People need to relax with appearance.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 5, 2009)

Generally when I see someone with visible sleeve tattoos and multiple piercing's, the only kind of professional I could see them as is tattoo artist professional.

An ambulance company or FD has every right to project whichever image they feel comfortable with. If they require tattoos to be covered and you don't like it.... don't work there, that simple. If you were adult enough to make the decision to ink your body you should be adult enough to deal with the consequences. 

Personally I see visible ink as immature and attention seeking.


----------



## JonTullos (Jul 5, 2009)

From what I gather, most of the EMS's around here require tats to be covered.  The reason they do that is because of the attitudes of the citizens which they serve.  Therefore, I see nothing wrong with that.  Not sure about piercings but I would assume they would say nothing crazy as far as that goes.

Like Sasha said, if you don't like their appearance standards then don't work there.  If you're adult enough to get ink, be adult enough to cover them up if you have to.


----------



## djmedic913 (Jul 5, 2009)

I must have missed this, but can someone please tell how this went from a thread giving tribute to EMS, FD and emergency services to tattoos and piercings?

the tattoo and piercing discussion should be on a different thread...


----------



## PapaBear434 (Jul 6, 2009)

djmedic913 said:


> I must have missed this, but can someone please tell how this went from a thread giving tribute to EMS, FD and emergency services to tattoos and piercings?
> 
> the tattoo and piercing discussion should be on a different thread...



I posted a video of another "tribute" to EMS, and Rid said he didn't care for it because the guys playing EMT's in the video were shaggy, had bad hair, and it went from there...


----------



## Sasha (Jul 6, 2009)

djmedic913 said:


> I must have missed this, but can someone please tell how this went from a thread giving tribute to EMS, FD and emergency services to tattoos and piercings?
> 
> the tattoo and piercing discussion should be on a different thread...



How can you comment on the fact it's off topic when you yourself contributed to the off topicness?

It was because the video was claimed to be an accurate depiction of EMS, and Rid disagreed and it went from there.


----------



## EMT-G36C (Jul 6, 2009)

Thats what I did.

I bought all long sleeve shirts and everything. After I started working I found we had no tattoo policy and it was ok, so now I can roll up the sleeves in the summer.


----------



## ResTech (Jul 6, 2009)

> An ambulance company or FD has every right to project whichever image they feel comfortable with. If they require tattoos to be covered and you don't like it.... don't work there, that simple. If you were adult enough to make the decision to ink your body you should be adult enough to deal with the consequences.



I don't recall anybody being against covering up their tattoos if department policy requires. I have no problem with that at all and haven't heard ne body else say they do either. To use myself as an example, I am a very respectful person and am very big on policy and procedure and promoting a positive and professional image. This promotion of professional image can be done without infringing on a providers choice to have tattoos and without adopting a micro style of management. Its really just a matter of opinion that tattoos are rebellious, or unprofessional. 

When a team of officers or management is open and diverse, and understands their employee workforce, they tend to get better employee attitude, morale, and productivity in return. I don't believe in a style of management that is dictative and exerts the force of, "I'm your boss, so your gonna do this, this, and this, not do that, and no questions asked".... if you don't like it then get your things and leave"... that is really piss poor. I have served as Deputy Chief of EMS Operations and like to think I was always fair and no where near that style of manager. If one of my guys had tattoos... so what as long as they were professional and the ink wasnt distasteful.  

The significance of this is you ask? It's really to drive the point that your not hurting anyone but your own organization by turning away very respectful, professional, compassionate, and awesome care providers based solely on a few tattoos that can most often times be covered up. I'm sure a rebuttal will be there are tons of other applicants to pick from which may be the case... but the one you turn away may just be the one who shines above all the other applicants and makes your organization get recognized for their great care and experience...        

Bottom line is.... no one should judge a person and form a lesser opinion of them (as insinuated numerous times) because of some tattoos. To me that thinking represents something about a person's character and also represents a very shallow demeanor. So don't view yourself as something better than someone who chooses to have tattoos to express something important in their life or just for artistic expression. 

Maybe I just happen to live in a diverse area where the communities are open minded and don't care that their healthcare providers have tattoos because I have been met with nothing but the opposite of what the majority are suggesting. Citizens being opposed? Not at all. 



> Personally I see visible ink as immature and attention seeking.



You need to obviously live a little more and expand your societal interaction outside of the little circle of people your obviously involved in. Your only 21 so you got time. 

Personally, I would hire a competent, experienced, and professional Paramedic with tattoos any day over someone who always has a crappy attitude and goes through Paramedic school and still doesn't even know the mechanism of action of ipatropium and the fact that it can cause bronchodilation on its own!

This debate has long been drawn out and I'm not really open to rebuttal so don't expect a reply. Neither side is gonna be persuaded by anything stated on this forum.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 6, 2009)

> You need to obviously live a little more and expand your societal interaction outside of the little circle of people your obviously involved in. Your only 21 so you got time.



Sweetheart, you make so many assumptions on this and every other thread that we acknowledge eachother on. You have no idea what my societal interaction involves and I can't believe you can comfortably comment on such!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 6, 2009)

Cool videos. Thanks for posting. ^_^


----------



## PapaBear434 (Jul 6, 2009)

Sasha said:


> It was because the video was claimed to be an accurate depiction of EMS, and Rid disagreed and it went from there.



To be fair, I was talking about the activities involved, not so much how they were dressed or kept their hair.  Late nights, lots of coffee, bum-rushing to the scene while yakking on the radio...  All pretty accurate in my estimation.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 6, 2009)

PapaBear434 said:


> To be fair, I was talking about the activities involved, not so much how they were dressed or kept their hair.  Late nights, lots of coffee, bum-rushing to the scene while yakking on the radio...  All pretty accurate in my estimation.



Hey, I found and favorited the video before it was posted here, nothing against the video itself.


----------

